# Teachnical-Board with a rope around it.



## speakman (Nov 5, 2004)

Kinda joking on that title, but wondering....I have seen in movies and 1 of my friends (a JKD Wing Chun friend) people punching a 2 by 4 with a rope tied tightly around it? What is this called? I would worry about my hands getting dead from it, but does anyone else do this?


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 5, 2004)

my friend does this, id ontknwo how often though but he says he does  he calls it his punching bag so i guess its used liek one of those rice bads, to be be used to strengthin and toughin the hand


----------



## bignick (Nov 5, 2004)

the name for it is a makiwara...check around...there are a number of threads on the subject


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 5, 2004)

I think Steven Seagal demonstrated it on one of his movies.  it was more of a 2X6 though from what I can remember.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 5, 2004)

We have a vertical board 2x4 but it has a thin pad and canvas wrapped around it.  Its for punching, rigged with a spring.  Like Nick said, makiwara board.  We also use one for round kick that has to be hit just right for beginners but we have a rope on it so if we hit it hard the board paddle doesn't go flying. It's also hard to hold.   TW


----------



## bignick (Nov 5, 2004)

makiwara can come in a variety of different styles...if you want padding my instructor recommends just going out and buying a cheap neoprene mouse pad and using that under the wrapping......

otherwise they are wrapped with canvas, leather, rope, etc...


----------

